# Clubbers..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

There is a disturbing new craze amongst those going clubbing in Yorkshire. Revellers are taking to injecting class A drugs directly into their mouths using a hyperdermic syringe. This craze is known as 'E By Gum'.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In Lancashire they become violent it's called ecky thump!
posted by Willy Eckerslike.
I thought ebagum was Mugabe backwards-I guess that' zimbawe out of the itineray.


----------

